# Tip about dogs swimming in lake areas BE CAREFUL



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't know if I said this before but anyway~

We had been walking our dogs in a lake type area where there are soccer fields, a playground they have a walking area with a man made lake and you can fish, ride boats on just a very nice setting.

I had the labs and my family had two of the kids with me walking the other dogs anyway~ we let them go into the lake so far, they had the extended leashes on, didn't want them out in the middle of the lake there, and well Gordon walked only in the water and that was that. We started to walk further and their was an officer there just watching looking for ha I guess people fishing that's at least what he told us! We chatted with him for a bit and he said I notice your dogs are wet and I said yah, they love to swim here. He then proceeded to tell me that he encountered a dog a couple years back that had swam in the water and cut an artery on a bottle that people had thrown in the water. He said if he had not been there the dog would have bleed out it was a German Shepard he said. He was there and was able to immediately help the dog and rush him to an animal hosp. and the dog was saved. He said people are so careless and thoughtless they throw any type bottle in the lake ~beer, booze bottles, ice tea, lemonade glass, well, any broken glass type bottle which then settles on the bottom and an unknowing victim,(dog) whatever animal may get cut by this. Well that was horrible to hear . So of course no swimming unless I would know it was not littered with bottles. So just a warning about being careful where your dogs swim. I just saw a man (because I do still walk in this area just the dogs don't get the fun of a swim,) throwing a rubber type floating toy to his two labs off of a pier. I was too far away to warn him, but I really wanted to tell him not a good idea. But he did leave before I could warn him. I just hope he doesn't go back but then there are others there who can tell him! Be careful where your dogs are swimming! I learned from this cop and I am glad he did tell me this!


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

also, depending on where you are in the country, snapping turtles can cause some serious damage. i have heard horror stories in my area.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

And gators! Seriously though, there are some real pigs around. People chuck broken bottles into the sea, on the beach, lots of places, don't ever think about kids or animals cutting themselves. Well, it must occur to them, but they just don't care. 
Thanks Wags, it is definitely something to keep in the back of your mind.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for the pointer, wags... a definite reality we don't always think about beforehand. Here in FL, though, my dogs cant swim in any standing body of fresh water................ alligators


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks Wags for the tip.
It's a shame that danger can lurk in our rivers, lakes and streams.
I am glad that the officer took the time to tell you what what had
happened to the other poor dog.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

i litter, im not going to lie, but never in the freaking water.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i litter, im not going to lie, but never in the freaking water.


Duuude!! You gotta stop that!! LITTERING!?!? That's soooo 1994.:wink:

Seriously, though, STOP FREAKING LITTERING!!! It's really really really REALLY bad. And... just... unnecessary. I mean, really, there's garbage cans all over the place. And if not, well, it's not going to kill ya to hold onto it a little longer. But it might kill all kinds of animals if you toss it on the ground. 

And anyway, where do you think a lot of garbage ends up when you toss it on the ground? It goes into storm drains. From there? Probably some sort of water source. To be stepped on by a someone's poor, unsuspecting doggy.

Don't do it man! :becky:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Duuude!! You gotta stop that!! LITTERING!?!? That's soooo 1994.:wink:
> 
> Seriously, though, STOP FREAKING LITTERING!!! It's really really really REALLY bad. And... just... unnecessary. I mean, really, there's garbage cans all over the place. And if not, well, it's not going to kill ya to hold onto it a little longer. But it might kill all kinds of animals if you toss it on the ground.
> 
> ...


i mean i OCCASIONALLY litter...bu yeah i should make it NEVER,


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I clean up glass all the time from the local natural eco-preserve where I live. Assholes go there and party and break beer bottles during the night which leaves people and their dogs susceptible to getting cut on the glass.

I also found a KFC container and a bunch of packets of ketchup once.... i was so angry.

That being said the water where we go is clear so you can easily see glass and the like.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

*To RCTRIPLEFRESH5*


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

As for the litter in lakes and such, of course it's good to keep an eye out but I'm not going to stop my dogs from swimming in a lake. They can also cut their feet on glass on the sidewalk because people litter. They can cut their feet on glass that's hidden in the tall grass. People are disgusting pigs, lazy pigs and there's too much litter everywhere. But I'm not going to live in fear; that's no quality of life for me or my dogs.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

SerenityFL said:


> As for the litter in lakes and such, of course it's good to keep an eye out but I'm not going to stop my dogs from swimming in a lake. They can also cut their feet on glass on the sidewalk because people litter. They can cut their feet on glass that's hidden in the tall grass. People are disgusting pigs, lazy pigs and there's too much litter everywhere. But I'm not going to live in fear; that's no quality of life for me or my dogs.


 Oh I agree with that! There is alot of litter right here in my neighbor when walking! But the dog I mentioned I think from it diving the wound was an artery on the neck he must have either seen something in the water to make him go under, or they were then throwing something for him to dive for I really dont know. Poor thing! But yes you can get glass anywhere. but, Iam not letting my dogs swim, walk in that water,dive in that area ever! Not after hearing that! I am just not going to put them at risk in areas I don't know. Maybe I am being overcautious now, but that is one thing they just won't be doing, not my dogs that is!Thank goodness for pools! The proble with the lakes is you can't see the hidden dangers in the waters. At least when your walking you can see some of the broken glass if its on a sidewalk, the grasses thats another danger area, but I do try to look and see whats in the grass, but this area a cut paw can happen! Ugh people and bottles. terrible!


----------

